# My Marine Husband Is Unhappy



## TOya82 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well my husband and I has been married for 5years. We were church boyfriend and girlfriends. However we broke up and I went out with someone else ended up pregnant with my daughter who is now 10 years old. My husband was never the popular type did not like going out to clubs etc.. He was happy as lomg as he had pizza a movie and beer. 
Anyways my husband and I were trying to have babies all summer long spending alot of money and nothing. I know that he was bothered by this because he wants a kid before he reaches 30 which is next year. However, oneday we got into an argument because of text he lied twice saying it was a jr marine and then said it was our phone company which he deleted the text. I was mad because I truly hate lies. So we got into it he push me on the bed trying to get the phone from me so i knew he was guilty. Anyways he was walking dwn the stairs so i put my foot against his back i did not kick him though. So the argument was over we both agreed to goto counseling the next morning. So the next morning he spoke to his mother (momma's boy) and she filled his head up and then he spoke to his ssgt and so they made him go to victim advocacy on me as if I am a abusive wife. So I felt betrayed. The process ran it course and they labeled me as a level two offeneder i was hurt because I am no violent person and i do care how people perceive me. Every 5-10 min i would cry he treated me so nasty i could not eat or sleep. Time went on we started goign to counseling everything he told me to change i did. he said i was too controlling ok so i let him maintain the bills and i relaxed. So things started to get better until he took my daughter too dance. I looked through his cell phone and boom a text from a female marine he went to corpals course with. At first I did not know who she was i called she went off on me asking if i were insecure i ask him who she was he said he has to protect her. so that hurt because he kept saying they are friends so my thing is if you are friends and u know her husband whi am i not in the picture. Friday Nov 13 we had counseling he did not show up his job kept callin his phone so i went up there to see if he came back no sign of him so i was leaving the job and he was coming time went on 1130 chow time he show up with a sgt to get clothes saying he is going to the baracks for the weekend i was hurt like wow we are not arguing why u putting the marine corp in our buisness. Mind you the ball was the next day and we had been planning for it he loved the dressed I bought. S o i did not know what room he was in or anything , so i finally talk to him and ask if i were going to to the ball he said no how would that look i am in the baracks and we show up together. That hurt me so bad not to mention he kept saying he was unhappy with me. After the ball ceremony he called twice i was at the movies he drove by seen me out tlkng to a guy which it was me the guy and a girl he popped up at the wrong time so he was upset. me being me caring about him even though he is envolved with someone else i went to talk to him so he was so nasty to me saying dnt call his girlfriend she is going topress charges and he is going to let her, i was devasted anyways i was pissed i slamed his door it got crazy he ran over my left foot i was screaming my daughter ran out the car and help me up he left saying he did not do anything i cried , i called him to tell him i was not going to the naval because i did not want to get him in trouble he was fine with it even his mother but 3hrs passed i cld not bear it i had to go my daughter and i left and went to the hospital the Dr. did not want to hear nothing but the truth i was in pain mentally and physically so i tld the Dr. his staff got involved and my husband was took in for questioning i felt bad throughout the whole process because i did not wnt anything to happen to him. His command did a restrining we cnt communicate until dec16 but he went to legal and my daughter and i will have 30 days to find somewhere else to live and we are from miami and i am like wow the marine corp only care abt him to them i am crazy and he do no harm I am so broke for paying for the procedures to try to get pregnant I cant even pay 11,900 for closing cost etc.. for my daughter and i to have a roof over our head. This is so hard all because of some random chick who is married herself. I gave up everythign to live the military life style and it hurt because evrythng i wrk so hrd for is gone and now my child has to suffer because of getting married what am i to?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey TOya82,
it seems you have a lot of things you have to deal with, a lot of anger to work out..I'm beginning to think that phones and texting has it made it so easy to have and extra relationship, why do so many people in this world think it's okay to involve themselves in someone else's life.....it just boggles my mind....what happened to respecting each other.......hang in there girl and just try to focus what is right for you and your little girl........one step at a time


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow! It's seems that your H is playing the victim here and has told his superiors at work. Now the Marines are involved. 

It's best if you find yourself a small place to live until things cool down. Gather some time to think about the pros/cons of this relationship.

It's unhealthy, at least the parts that you've told me. 

As a separated couple decide if you both want this relationship still. If so, then go to MC and find your way. The OW needs to be out of the picture fully before you begin. If not, you are spinning your wheels.


----------

